# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - $499.95*
The larger & more efficient intercooler from the European S3. This is a all OEM kit that is a 100% bolt in solution for your MK5 Golf / Jetta 2.0T heat problems. This intercooler has tested to be approx 30% more efficient than the already efficient stock intercooler. In depth dyno testing shows this intercooler outperformed many of the markets front mount intercoolers & requires NO modifications to install.

*Please click the images for pricing and more information.*



_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 11:17 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Aluminum end tanks? Looks pretty beefy for oem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Aluminum end tanks? Looks pretty beefy for oem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I've just had this installed.I was going for the leading 2 companies, but was pressed for time+it soooo much cheaper.
I was a skeptical at first cause the dimensions aren't that much different than the stock IC (1 cm more in thickness) but after doing the math, this IC is almost 2.5 Lt larger in volume, and the biggest difference is the material.The stock IC is made of steel, whereas this one is all aluminum, with metal end tanks as well.
People have gone as far as to say it's 60% more efficient than stock, and some in Greece have also reported a drop in temps of 10C in the high revs, with an accompanied increase in boost of ~0.1 to 0.2 bar
And as always...i will be doing some testing pretty soon......


_Modified by GolfRS at 9:00 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

I must say it looks like an outstanding option. If I did not have the APR unit in my car, I think this would now be second on my list, especially if I was only running a k03 and maybe k04. The price is very nice too. Let us know it works out GolfRS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

x2...on this whole thread. Is there any way to just get the core...if so, how much (if any) would this decrease the price? If I remember correctly, the hoses are roughly $30 and $70 a piece. GolfRS, can't wait to see the test results. How hard was the install?


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 2:39 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_x2...on this whole thread. Is there any way to just get the core...if so, how much (if any) would this decrease the price? If I remember correctly, the hoses are roughly $30 and $70 a piece. GolfRS, can't wait to see the test results. How hard was the install?

_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 2:39 PM 2-26-2008_


Are the hoses needed? Will the factory pieces not work with this IC?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice looking unit


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (WetWagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WetWagen* »_

Are the hoses needed? Will the factory pieces not work with this IC?

Yes you also need the hoses if you don't wanna be stopping at the side of the road
once in a while, wondering where your boost has gone....
If you're gonna do something, at least do it right...


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

will euro jet pipes fit this?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_will euro jet pipes fit this?

1)This does not have the stock Gti connections.
2)This does not have the stock Gti connections.
Pick one.....


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

wow im very impressed with that stock design! Im stayin k03 / k04 route and this is perfict. I love the end tanks.. now you can see the difference in audi and vw, right down to the ic's


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Yes you also need the hoses if you don't wanna be stopping at the side of the road
once in a while, wondering where your boost has gone....
If you're gonna do something, at least do it right...

Juuuuust wondering








I like to do things right. I don't know if you meant to come off that way but nowhere in the advertisement was it mentioned that new hoses were required.


_Modified by WetWagen at 7:08 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is going to be a rough decision. I was supposed to get the APR unit but look at that damn price!!! I'm not moving away from the stock K03 so this might be a better option. I'll have to wait for some testing.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the all the feedback everyone! This really is a great piece and we've found that when used in combination with the Forge unit (twintercooler), there is no better cooling solution currently on the market.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

For what it's worth, oettinger uses this IC.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Thanks for the all the feedback everyone! This really is a great piece and we've found that when used in combination with the Forge unit (twintercooler), there is no better cooling solution currently on the market.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Actually the better solution would be to pair the APR IC with the Forge...
But there is a limit where "more intercooler" doesn't mean "more power."
Tests have shown that in sub 15C temps, most of the IC's perform the same.
Its when it gets hot that things change (or when tracking i guess)


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_This is going to be a rough decision. I was supposed to get the APR unit but look at that damn price!!! I'm not moving away from the stock K03 so this might be a better option. I'll have to wait for some testing.

Just do it dude. OEM ftw this time.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_will euro jet pipes fit this?

Why not??? I don't get why people on this forum just assume that something won't, can't, etc. The only thing required would be a little trimming with the EJ silicone hoses. Let me put it this way...my EJ Discharge Pipe did NOT come with the silicone or the coupler for the IC. I resorted to cutting the stock hose (in order to use the built in IC coupler) and combining it with an exhaust reducer and 3" silicone coupler. Worked perfectly.
If you have the EJ or stock hoses, you can very easily trim the hoses to make them fit...ask TMTuning for an explanation if you don't believe me. They sell just the core and their explanation to me was all that was necessary was to cut the stock IC couplers off the stock hoses.


----------



## Dyno Mike (May 28, 2007)

So does anyone know the actual size difference (thickness)between the S3 and APR unit? Obviously width and height should be about the same and the s3 is 1cm thicker than stock...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dyno Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dyno Mike* »_So does anyone know the actual size difference (thickness)between the S3 and APR unit? Obviously width and height should be about the same and the s3 is 1cm thicker than stock...

To a rough estimate the APR is about 4 Lt larger than the S3 unit.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

any1 got pics of this beast on?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_any1 got pics of this beast on?

There's nothing to see...


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

OH YEAH, GOES WHERE STOCK WAS, DUH.








SORRY, IM USED TO THE NORM FMIC PEERING THRU THE LOWER BUMPER.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Thanks for the all the feedback everyone! This really is a great piece and we've found that when used in combination with the Forge unit (twintercooler), there is no better cooling solution currently on the market.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The question is...who's going to spend 1600 on both?!?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Anyone have a photos of the S3 vs GTI IC? Here is the APR vs GTI IC from the top:


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

If it's only 1cm thicker than the OEM IC then I would venture to say it's not quite as thick as APR's IC.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i woud love to see some APR IC vs. S3 IC graphs


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i woud love to see some APR IC vs. S3 IC graphs

You and me and the rest of the tex!


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I've just had this installed.I was going for the leading 2 companies, but was pressed for time+it soooo much cheaper.
I was a skeptical at first cause the dimensions aren't that much different than the stock IC (1 cm more in thickness) but after doing the math, this IC is almost 2.5 Lt larger in volume, and the biggest difference is the material.The stock IC is made of steel, whereas this one is all aluminum, with metal end tanks as well.
People have gone as far as to say it's 60% more efficient than stock, and some in Greece have also reported a drop in temps of 10C in the high revs, with an accompanied increase in boost of ~0.1 to 0.2 bar
And as always...i will be doing some testing pretty soon......

_Modified by GolfRS at 9:00 PM 2-26-2008_

GolfRS, did you take note of the weight between the two intercoolers? Sounds like the S3 ic may be even lighter than our stock unit...


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i woud love to see some APR IC vs. S3 IC graphs

x2...


_Modified by chewbacca5017 at 4:21 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (ApexTwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApexTwin* »_
GolfRS, did you take note of the weight between the two intercoolers? Sounds like the S3 ic may be even lighter than our stock unit...

I didn't install it myself, but only the fact that one is made of steel and the other of aluminum, should say something..."weightwise"










_Modified by GolfRS at 3:37 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I didn't install it myself, but only the fact that one is made of steal and the other of aluminum, should say something..."weightwise"









aaahhh, if life were only that simple.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I didn't install it myself, but only the fact that one is made of steal and the other of aluminum, should say something..."weightwise"









Since it's aluminum, but quite a bit larger, couldn't it work out to be very close to the wight of the stock piece?
If Arin is getting at "weight savings" I agree, it's probably quite a bit of weight given how forward it sits in the car, but I would bet there is no more than 10lbs difference between the two OEM ICs. Maybe I'm wrong?


_Modified by WetWagen at 7:18 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (WetWagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WetWagen* »_
Since it's aluminum, but quite a bit larger, couldn't it work out to be very close to the wight of the stock piece?
If Arin is getting at "weight savings" I agree, it's probably quite a bit of weight given how forward it sits in the car, but I would bet there is no more than 10lbs difference between the two OEM ICs. Maybe I'm wrong?

_Modified by WetWagen at 7:18 AM 2-28-2008_

Size difference is not that "extreme".The S3 is 1cm thicker,i doubt that is gonna add much weight.Especially 1cm of aluminum...


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Size difference is not that "extreme".The S3 is 1cm thicker,i doubt that is gonna add much weight.Especially 1cm of aluminum...

If anything wouldn't the S3 be a hair lighter?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (WetWagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WetWagen* »_
If anything wouldn't the S3 be a hair lighter?

Possibly.
Maybe even more than a hair...


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Possibly.
Maybe even more than a hair...

Is it a bigger difference in weight and performance than me after a night at the all-you-can-eat buffet?








I've convinced myself that I need this... I've convinced myself that I need a little hard evidence first. Would you say you feel it is a significant improvement?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (WetWagen)*

As i've said its a matter of cost vs performance.
If you are staying stock tubo, this is the perfect upgrade.
If not, and considering the ridiculous prices you guys can get stuff at, i'd get either
APR or Forge.
Don't want to dissapoint the other companies, but the S3 IC probably outperforms ALL the other single FMIC's out there for the TFSI...
If i had the money and the APR would cost the same in Europe as in the US, i would buy the APR (or the Forge for that matter).But then again, i ALREADY have a K04...


----------



## puck0 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (Arin)*

Regarding S3 VS Gti IC , here are some pics...
S3 i/C


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (puck0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puck0* »_Regarding S3 VS Gti IC , here are some pics...


Welcome to the VWVortex.


----------



## puck0 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

TY


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice pics...looks like a solid piece for those of us staying with the k03.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (puck0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puck0* »_









Skoda 1.8T FSI?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Skoda 1.8T FSI?

Well, since i DO recognize this car....its a 1.4 TSI with a "twincharger", meaning 
it has the engine with both a compressor and a turbo.
The IC fits these cars also, although AFAIK VW is going the "single turbo" way with its next engines.


----------



## Dyno Mike (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Perhaps I missed something, but my '07 GTi stock IC is aluminum and plastic so I'd bet that it is lighter than the S3 with it's cast aluminum endcaps.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

so no one has any input on APR vs S3?


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thickness between OEM & S3 version?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Thickness between OEM & S3 version?

OEM 3 cm (1.18 inches)
S3 4 cm ( 1.57 inches)


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (GolfRS)*

approx. 1/2" wider


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (lour32)*

I wonder how thick is APR cooler?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_I wonder how thick is APR cooler?

2.25 inches


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (GolfRS)*

Cool! You got all the answers


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Cool! You got all the answers























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (GolfRS)*

Almost 3/4" thick than OEM S3 one! Means Apr's cooler is about 1 inch bigger than OEM 2.0 one!


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (GolfRS)*

this thread is worthless without logs!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Almost 3/4" thick than OEM S3 one! Means Apr's cooler is about 1 inch bigger than OEM 2.0 one! 

So it would seem....BUT....
Have a look at the following pics....
S3 IC









APR IC









See anything similar ??


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (GolfRS)*

No, what is it?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

The way the condenser bolts to it? How wide the condenser looks in the 2 pics?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I was going to say they look pretty similar in thickness, but i don't have both in front of me, so the pics might be telling the wrong tale....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

APR IC is 
16.25" : 41.3cm tall
02.25" : 05.7cm thick
23.20" : 58.9cm wide


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I was going to say they look pretty similar in thickness, but i don't have both in front of me, so the pics might be telling the wrong tale....

Looks like the radiator behind the IC in the s3 ic photo is smaller than the one used on the GTI... that's probably why it's hard to tell the size from the photos.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

The condenser has to be smaller too.
From the pics it looks like the actual core of the S3 is longer than APR's, APR's looks like its endtanks are bigger with a smaller core.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_The condenser has to be smaller too.
From the pics it looks like the actual core of the S3 is longer than APR's, APR's looks like its endtanks are bigger with a smaller core.

Actually i'm willing to bet that the condenser is the same as the Gti.
Why wouldn't it be ?
Its not like Golf's have different systems in that department...


----------



## robotech77 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Well, I have a stage 1 S3 and if you want me to log any data for you that might help wither intercooler stats, please let me know and I'll see what I can do. I live in Durban, South Africa - which is very humid and and very warm all year round.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

IAT would be nice! Be sure to tell us what the actual temp was that day. Please? :biggrin:


----------



## robotech77 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

This was done around the 21st of December last year, at 9pm at night (logfile timestamp) Temperature would have been around the 20deg C or so (maybe a little less) in the night as its our summer
Car has stage 1 software, nothing else. I am not great with Excel so the boost has had around 1 bar subtracted from it and then divided by 10 (so it will fit on the graph). This was my 4rth thirdgear WOT run in sucession to log data.








Like I said, more than welcome to ask for any more data. Compared to my previous 1.8T's, and in my climate, the IC is great


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (robotech77)*

That's...linear


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (robotech77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robotech77* »_This was done around the 21st of December last year, at 9pm at night (logfile timestamp) Temperature would have been around the 20deg C or so (maybe a little less) in the night as its our summer
Car has stage 1 software, nothing else. I am not great with Excel so the boost has had around 1 bar subtracted from it and then divided by 10 (so it will fit on the graph). This was my 4rth thirdgear WOT run in sucession to log data.








Like I said, more than welcome to ask for any more data. Compared to my previous 1.8T's, and in my climate, the IC is great









No thats impressive....


----------



## dr_2 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

x2...
my logs on stock IC would indicate gradual temp increase (4 C average) as revs increased to red line.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i cant see the logs, they just show a red X


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

To sum it up...temps slightly decrease toward redline!


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

very nice! however im still torn between this and APR's unit....


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_very nice! however im still torn between this and APR's unit....

You and me both. This might be better for me as I won't be changing out my turbo. For the DSG I want to stay one step below the maximum.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i dont plan to go stage 3 but ill probly get a K04 if i can still use the DP i have now and everything else. so would you guys say S3 IC or APR IC?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

If you're upgrading the turbo...i'd say get the APR.
Why would you want a stock S3 IC for the stock S3 turbo?
APR IC would be a nice upgrade for the K04.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

couldnt i then just slap the forge twin on to the S3 ic when i get K04?
or is APR's IC still better? (i will also be gitting apr hpfp with software if that makes a diff)


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

That's a lot of money. You're talking 1g for aprs, or 1500 for the forge s3 combo. I still say get APR's and call it a day.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

works for me. thanx


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*









Glad I could be of assistance!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Every once in a while this thread says it has an update from ECS...but I see nothing?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Every once in a while this thread says it has an update from ECS...but I see nothing?

Probably an advertisers bump...
Don't worry about it...


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Phil should learn how to do that! He keeps replying to his own threads lol.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I think he's just replying then deleting his post.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Phil should learn how to do that! He keeps replying to his own threads lol.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just spoke with Phil...yea its a reply delete thing.
Either way, I really really want to do some comparison testing on IAT's with APR vs. S3.
The APR logs were done on a dyno...the S3 on the street I'm assuming.
We need to see APR on the street.


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 11:23 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Just spoke with Phil...yea its a reply delete thing.
Either way, I really really want to do some comparison testing on IAT's with APR vs. S3.
The APR logs were done on a dyno...the S3 on the street I'm assuming.
We need to see APR on the street.

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 11:23 AM 3-6-2008_

There have been APR logs done on the street but in much higher ambient temperatures. Ambient of 20C in the middle of december at night doesn't really reflect much upon the abilities of the S3 IC.
Dave


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

Why do I picture every time I see an exchange between Dave and Noregrets that one guy is about to reach over the lunch table, grab him by his collar, pull him over and start beating on him?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sigh.
So basically there really is no way to know which one would be better for the K03.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Apart from waiting till a 90 degree day in June and testing them within an hour or so of each other with ambient temperatures remaining roughly the same I'd say no.
But then again if you have to really get that technical, is there that much of a difference to fret?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Just finished counting the rows on the APR vs the S3 IC...
APR has 24 and S3 has 31.
So there is a different in size, but it seems the S3 is more "tightly packed".
Now that doesn't say much about any IC's performance, but comes to show its not easy to compare things only according to size...


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Now that doesn't say much about any IC's performance, but comes to show its not easy to compare things only according to size...

That's what she said.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Great, more variables.
And props to you for actually counting!


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Just finished counting the rows on the APR vs the S3 IC...
APR has 24 and S3 has 31.
So there is a different in size, but it seems the S3 is more "tightly packed".
Now that doesn't say much about any IC's performance, but comes to show its not easy to compare things only according to size...

More rows = more surface area for heat to radiate off.
Smaller rows and less volume = faster spool and greater air velocity.
Also being that the S3 IC isn't pressed right up against a hot radiator it should perform even better on a K03/K04.
On paper this thing looks like the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

So let me make sure I read that correctly.
The APR unit rests against the radiator, but the S3 does not?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
More rows = more surface area for heat to radiate off.
Smaller rows and less volume = faster spool and greater air velocity.
Also being that the S3 IC isn't pressed right up against a hot radiator it should perform even better on a K03/K04.
On paper this thing looks like the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually the rows don't solely dictate the cooling . . . . the cooling fins do. The APR unit has fewer rows and larger cooling fins. 
More rows = more internal volume. 
Both ICs are up against the radiator. The only difference with the APR is that it pushes out the AC condensor slightly whereas the S3 leaves it in the stock position.
Dave


----------



## robotech77 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*

Well remember i am in southern hemisphere, so December like I said is summer. Plus we have 80% humidity to add to that...
But anyways, will try to do some logs this weekend else early next week. It's still summer here and the next few days are all predicted to be 29 deg C and over. 
I am not trying to prove the S3 IC pwns all, just want to provide information about it as you guys dont have this in the US. I've been burnt with IC's that also promised more than they delivered, so like I said, I just want to provide information.
What would be a good test to do on the road for you guys that wont get my in jail?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (robotech77)*

Do yourself a favor and back out of this one slowly robotech, no one is going to appreciate anything and all they're going to do is argue forever without backing it up with any sort of definitive data.


----------



## robotech77 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

True, well I see they found someone who happens to have all 3 intercoolers, so I guess he would then be able to provide a better view


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
That's what she said.

Actually, thats what she told me she keeps saying to comfort you...


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Both ICs are up against the radiator. The only difference with the APR is that it pushes out the AC condensor slightly whereas the S3 leaves it in the stock position.
Dave

This information is incorrect. I confirmed with ECSTuning that the S3 intercooler does NOT rest up against the radiator. There is in fact a gap.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_
This information is incorrect. I confirmed with ECSTuning that the S3 intercooler does NOT rest up against the radiator. There is in fact a gap.

Of course there is a gap. None of the intercoolers actually touch the radiator. SB was implying otherwise since he didn't know how APR accommodated the extra width of the APR IC.
Dave


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Of course there is a gap. None of the intercoolers actually touch the radiator. SB was implying otherwise since he didn't know how APR accommodated the extra width of the APR IC.
Dave

APR unit kiss fits the radiator Crew. Take a closer look.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
APR unit kiss fits the radiator Crew. Take a closer look.

Nope


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

I hope you realize your photo actually doesn't show the gap between the radiator and the IC . . . 
Perhaps this is more to your liking. 
Stock:








APR:








The stock has more clearance due to the way the core attaches to the endtanks. 
Now look at the S3 endtanks. It is welded flush same as APR.








Well how can APR fit a larger core in? They push the AC condensor out slightly, as evidenced by the endtank design shown here:
















Dave


_Modified by Raring 2 Go at 10:04 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
I hope you realize your photo actually doesn't show the gap between the radiator and the IC . . . 

What part of kiss fit did you miss? The end is indeed touching. the core looks to have a few mm gap. Interesting how there is no rubber barrier at the top of the APR unit to keep debris out. 
From your pictures it also looks like its kissing the AC. And yes I know everything moved forward. Cause I had to do trimming.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
What part of kiss fit did you miss? The end is indeed touching. the core looks to have a few mm gap. Interesting how there is no rubber barrier at the top of the APR unit to keep debris out. 
From your pictures it also looks like its kissing the AC. And yes I know everything moved forward. Cause I had to do trimming.









Do you not see the stock IC touching the same part of the stock radiator?
Dave


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*









Spongebob.. Every thread, you never cease to amaze me. This constant battle of semantics, and search of fault in everything APR has created is tiring. You've injected so much conjecture into almost every topic, it's often difficult to tell when you're actually legitimately trying to help, are simple wrong (since we all are at times), or are just up to your normal antics. Could you do us all a favor and give it a rest?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Do you not see the stock IC touching the same part of the stock radiator?
Dave

From your own pictures? The OEM doesn't touch.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Also being that the S3 IC isn't pressed right up against a hot radiator it should perform even better on a K03/K04. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
From your own pictures? The OEM doesn't touch.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_








Spongebob.. Every thread, you never cease to amaze me. This constant battle of semantics, and search of fault in everything APR has created is tiring. You've injected so much conjecture into almost every topic, it's often difficult to tell when you're actually legitimately trying to help, are simple wrong (since we all are at times), or are just up to your normal antics. Could you do us all a favor and give it a rest?

Arin, please don't take what I say personal. It is not an attack on APR as you suggest, you know I have the unit and it performs as advertised. In fact I have old posts showing that I could not heat soak it. I am simply trying to provide potential IC seekers factual info. Thats what these forums are all about. Thanks for your concern on the matter


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

It's difficult to believe you when you persist after being proven wrong.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Nothing ever changes.
<3 2.0T forum.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_It's difficult to believe you when you persist after being proven wrong.

Yeah, your right. The ends cant possibly be touching and the OEM/S3 IC doesn't have 3x the distance between the radiator and the IC.








The rubber flap up top is there for looks.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Well i did some tests on the road yesterday.
This is a graph of the IAT in a 3rd gear run, ambient temp was 14.5 C, and 
the car was standing still for ~2 min. before the run.In other runs, a similar drop in intake temp was observed.








The IC change has completely eliminated the CF i was experiencing with the stock IC.


----------



## Sadistic (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

So I have a really stupid question, but I didn't see an answer from reading the thread. If the stock hoses won't fit... What is ECS sending with their kit? Stock S3 hoses? 
EDIT: Going back and looking at the pictures, it looks like both the stock IC, and the S3 IC have the same end tank outputs. Am I wrong on this?


_Modified by Sadistic at 11:20 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Sadistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sadistic* »_So I have a really stupid question, but I didn't see an answer from reading the thread. If the stock hoses won't fit... What is ECS sending with their kit? Stock S3 hoses? 
EDIT: Going back and looking at the pictures, it looks like both the stock IC, and the S3 IC have the same end tank outputs. Am I wrong on this?

_Modified by Sadistic at 11:20 PM 3-9-2008_

Yes you are wrong.The stock IC hoses clip INSIDE the IC outputs, whereas the S3 hoses fit on the OUTSIDE.Plus, its a different quality/thickness hose.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this...
"When combined with the Forge..."
APR it is. Not spending 1500 on the ultimate combination when I can have the bigger one that will be closer to the S3+Forge Combo that they tote as the "ultimate cooling solution".


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_I can't believe I missed this...
"When combined with the Forge..."
APR it is. Not spending 1500 on the ultimate combination when I can have the bigger one that will be closer to the S3+Forge Combo that they tote as the "ultimate cooling solution".

I think you misunderstood that statement, and as it seems ECS should remove it, before it causes more confusion.
No one said you NEED to have both to compete with APR.Sure, APR is the biggest cooler out there, but S3 does a PRETTY GOOD job, talking into consideration it's OEM, and much much cheaper.I am willing to bet the S3 cooler outperforms ALL of the aftermarket single FMIC's out there, and is pretty close to APR especially when used for K03S setups.
As i've said before, if i had that much cash to spend on an IC, i'd probably go APR, but with the cash i spared, i got myself a PSS10...


----------



## Sadistic (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Yes you are wrong.The stock IC hoses clip INSIDE the IC outputs, whereas the S3 hoses fit on the OUTSIDE.Plus, its a different quality/thickness hose.

Thanks for pointing that out. I appreciate it.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

We do get stuff cheaper here, and with my APR gift cards that I got for xmas and birthday, I get a few hundred bucks off anyway. In the end I think it would only amount to 200 more for the APR unit for me. Makes the decision easier


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_We do get stuff cheaper here, and with my APR gift cards that I got for xmas and birthday, I get a few hundred bucks off anyway. In the end I think it would only amount to 200 more for the APR unit for me. Makes the decision easier









Maybe, but as i told you earlier also, if you are not planing for a K04 upgrade, even that 200 could go to a better use (like a pump for example).Plus, the 200 could go towards a Forge IC PROVIDED you are not satisfied with the results of the S3.
There are so many uses for spare cash, its ridiculous...


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Maybe, but as i told you earlier also, if you are not planing for a K04 upgrade, even that 200 could go to a better use (like a pump for example).Plus, the 200 could go towards a Forge IC PROVIDED you are not satisfied with the results of the S3.
There are so many uses for spare cash, its ridiculous...

Already have the pump.
The intercooler is my last power mod. I'd rather do it right the first time ya know? Thanks so much for all the advice, info, etc. You've contributed a lot to this thread and its def appreciated! If I didn't have those gift cards I'd def be going S3 I think, just on price.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I just ordered my S3 intercooler for cheap!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_Got mine yesterday 


how does it look?
installed it yet?
any difference?


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks quite nice for a stock piece. I was pretty impressed... it has the look of an aftermarket unit. I havent had the time to install it yet.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Very curious to see multiple back to back runs (like 8-10) and see how these hold up. This is where the aftermarket IC (APR, EJ, etc) really shine. Would someone be willing to take these type of IAT logs after their install?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Very curious to see multiple back to back runs (like 8-10) and see how these hold up. This is where the aftermarket IC (APR, EJ, etc) really shine. Would someone be willing to take these type of IAT logs after their install?

I will do some logs with just the S3 once I get it installed... and then I will do some logs with the S3 and Forge combined. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I will do some logs with just the S3 once I get it installed... and then I will do some logs with the S3 and Forge combined. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any update on the above ??
Just curious....


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Any update on the above ??
Just curious....


It goes in this weekend and as soon as it is completed, logs will be ran.


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (IDNTBLF)*

Subscribed.


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Sadistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sadistic* »_So I have a really stupid question, but I didn't see an answer from reading the thread. *If the stock hoses won't fit... What is ECS sending with their kit? Stock S3 hoses? *
EDIT: Going back and looking at the pictures, it looks like both the stock IC, and the S3 IC have the same end tank outputs. Am I wrong on this?

_Modified by Sadistic at 11:20 PM 3-9-2008_

yes. its the oem s3 hose. and i just ordered mine too, but i ordered mine from vw.










_Modified by HYPERGUY710 at 1:07 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
It goes in this weekend and as soon as it is completed, logs will be ran.

Brandon did you ever get the IC installed? I take it you might be waiting for GIAC and their latest file.


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

can someone that bought this get the part #'s off of the hoses? i have the part number for the hose that goes from the cooler to the throttle body pipe (the L shaped one). im needing the number for the one that goes from the turbo to the cooler (the S shaped one).


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

1K0145832L and K0145834AA



_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 2:17 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_1K0145832L and K0145834AA
_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 2:17 PM 4-11-2008_


thanks guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Brandon did you ever get the IC installed? I take it you might be waiting for GIAC and their latest file.

Yea I am waiting for the latest file, but that's not the dilemma I think I am going to put the S3 intercooler up for sale. I am at a halt on the build due to some problems that arose.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
Yea I am waiting for the latest file, but that's not the dilemma I think I am going to put the S3 intercooler up for sale. I am at a halt on the build due to some problems that arose.









Sorry to hear man...best of luck with the sale (if you go that route) and solutions to those problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

"10C"
You guys would be willing to spend $550 for a 10C drop.
Lol Vag ina group.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i ordered mine over a month ago and ECS claims to have sent it out and provided tracking for it. however, i never received anything.
so im out 600 bucks and a IC! WTF!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Anyone know the approx. install time??


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_i ordered mine over a month ago and ECS claims to have sent it out and provided tracking for it. however, i never received anything.
so im out 600 bucks and a IC! WTF!

According the the UPS tracking, the package was left at the back door on April 2nd. If this is not the case, give us a call so we can talk with UPS and find out some more information.
1.800.924.5172


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
According the the UPS tracking, the package was left at the back door on April 2nd. 


As in ..."left at the back door for whoever passes by..??"
Oh well no wonder he didn't receive it...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Signatures are judged to be required or not by the UPS driver at their discretion. 
The best way to get any package situation resolved is by contacting us. All packaged are insured for the total value of the items.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright... I finally got around to installing this thing. It was a royal pain in the ass.... I blame ourselves for part of it, and the car for the rest. 
It should be noted that while we knew what we were doing... we didnt really know how it was going to come apart, and it took a while because we wound up doing it by "feel".... Just so the record is clear, the ENTIRE front end (not just the bumper) of the car has to come off. It went back together in about 2 hours... I think now that I know how to get it apart, I could do it faster. My suggestion is to have many hands, and many jack stands handy. I didnt do it DIY style, as everyone was busy doing something, but the pics pretty much describe the basic process.

















































TO ECS: 
First, the screws that hold the AC condenser and radiator to the stock plastic end tanks CANNOT be reused in the S3 one. You need M6x1x16 cap screws, 8 of them (or something else with the same thread pitch).... you guys might want to supply them or at least make mention of it.... We kinda got hung with the car in pieces and an emergency trip to Lowes for screws.
Second... either I have a goofy messed up pipe, or the S3 pipe is incompatable with the stock pancake pipe. There are 2 "keys" that line up in the discharge pipe end... the S3 ones are 90 degrees off of the stock ones... the S3 hot side pipe is useless...see pics below. I need a solution thats less ghetto than the one I improvised (cutting the IC connector off the stock IC pipe and clamping it to the S3 intercooler).... Especially considering the price of that hose.
(see tabs sticking out)
























(the curve in the hose should be towards the camera, not straight down)








(the 2 tabs go in those slots.... they're off 90 degrees on the S3 hose)








this pic http://www.stasisengineering.c...2.jpg leads me to believe the K04 discharge pipe is different as well... so basically, you cant use the S3 hot side hose with the K03 discharge pipe



_Modified by jerseyrat325 at 8:34 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^ important info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

just as an update to complete the story... I sent the above hose pictures to ECS, who took a thorough look at the problem, the issue lies in the K03 vs. K04 hard pipes, and they are currently working on a solution to the issue.


----------



## IofdTiger (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Was a solution ever figured out for the piping?


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a call on friday from ECS... they're going to make a conversion hose.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have revised the kits for the GTI, there are some VIN splits that need to be noted when ordering.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IofdTiger (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Does the VIN change apply to GLI's as well?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (IofdTiger)*

Yes, the VIN splits are noted on the GLI page as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Is there a hose kit for the new 2.0t CCTA TSFI? I know that the set up is new, but so many other things are impacted by the new 'revised' motor that I'm concerned that the it will not fit.
However, I am more than willing to photograph the hose locations (with the bumper on) and send those pics to ECS. Better yet, I would be willing to be a guinuea pig for the new set up for ECS! 
Since I had the DSG transmission and I share the car with my lovely wife, I plan on keeping the stock turbo and limiting my insane desire to get more HP/Wtq. I will probably chip it (GIAC or REVO), put on a big Downpipe, find a nice intake improvement, S3 intercool it and do what I always do. Put 200,000 miles on it.
Consider me the 1st volunteer for the TFSI S3 intercooler 'kit'!
Dave
This subscribes me to the thread too...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

We are currently looking into the piping on the new revised motors (it is different) and will hope to have something available soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

For the love of God, taking that much apart seems crazy for a few hp. I think I like my Eurojet again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*

it does not seem right to take apart the whole engine bay for installation, but i might be wrong.


----------



## LeoB (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

Jerseyrat
What was wrong with "cutting the IC connector off the stock IC pipe and clamping it to the S3 intercooler"? Did the pipe become too short?
Do we really need the new pipes for this installation if we can cut the connectors from the stock ones and reuse them?
How do you like the new IC? Do you feel any difference?
Thanks.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (LeoB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeoB* »_Jerseyrat
What was wrong with "cutting the IC connector off the stock IC pipe and clamping it to the S3 intercooler"? Did the pipe become too short?
Do we really need the new pipes for this installation if we can cut the connectors from the stock ones and reuse them?
How do you like the new IC? Do you feel any difference?
Thanks.


The pipe doesnt get too short, instead of going into the IC, the IC sticks out to meet the hose. the S3 hose is the length of the stock hose, minus the IC connector.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Euro S3 Intercooler Kit - Now Available !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Now *Back In Stock !!!*


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

I've also recently installed the S3 IC on my '05 GTI (AXX engine). While I haven't had any problems with the 2 hoses, I must say I've run into the same problems with the screws that hold the IC to the radiator and AC. Fortunately my mechanic had some screws around. Install time was 2.5 hrs for me !
Differences between the 2 > GTI has 32mm thickness and plastic ends while S3 has 40mm and aluminium ends. While doing some logs, I've noticed a difference of IAT of 8-15C for the same ambient temperature ! Logging 120 on Vag-Com showed an increase of 8NM and 8HP in peak values !


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SA-GTI (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_
Logging 120 on Vag-Com showed an increase of 8NM and 8HP in peak values !


without a software update to take advantage of the new IC?


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Same software as before. Software update in 2 weeks when the HPFP will also be installed !


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (fuscobal)*

Still in stock?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, still in stock!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

how much for just the silicone hoses? thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Currently we are only selling the hoses as part of the entire kit, I'll speak with the owners and be sure to post up if they decide to make the hoses available separately.


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

$575.52 is not a bad price for an intercooler kit, but for all the cheapskates out there like me, do you homework. Use the searc and find the OEM P/N for the S3 intercooler and take it to your nearest audi dealer the intercooler core is 362.92 list price at the dealer. go in there with a puppy dog face and a nice attitude and you can get it for $310.00+21.70 taxes+$40 shipping to get it to the dealer takes it right back to 371.70 delivered. thats a 203.82 savings


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (IMZ14U337)*

I believe the pricing listed above is for the intercooler only, not the hoses which to my knowledge are not available stateside through the dealer.
We have lowered our price on the kit to $499.95 that includes the hoses for the early model cars. The later cars hoses are slightly more expensive, so that kit is slightly more expensive.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

So there is no issues with hoses on the A3? They will click right in?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

As long as the kit for the A3 is ordered, there should be no issues. The kits are specific to each model.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i woud love to see some APR IC vs. S3 IC graphs

If its anything compared to the APR 1.8T FMIC, you are in for a real treat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.....


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, why do I see two S3 intercoolers on your website?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

There are 2 listed due to VIN splits, the different VIN's use different components, please confirm you are ordering the correct kit for your car and let us know if you have any questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

any word on the silicone hose only for sale? thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Currently we will not be offering the hoses separately, only as part of the kits.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

SO i read the whole thing....The S3 intercooler will do just fine with original k03 turbo?
Also if u upgrade to k04 it wont suffice? is that what it boils down to?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The S3 uses a K04, so this intercooler would be more than enough for the K03. The K04 will also work well with this intercooler, but will depend on how far you "push" the K04.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

what is the difference in the s3 intercoolers on ur site? i have a 2007 gti so which would i pick?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*

There a 3 different kits due to VIN splits in the 2007 model year along with the new engine codes, we would need your VIN information to make sure you are getting the correct kit.
Feel free to send us a PM with your VIN information and I can get a link to the correct kit for you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

does anyone have the exact dimensions of the s3 intercooler
thanx


----------



## gokartgti (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: (dood786.)*

what about also changing the Airflow meter to the S3 one will that change anything with the OEM upgrade or will the GTI ecu throw up error codes.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

what is the difference exactly between the intercoolers?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

anybody??? bueler


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yes, interested parties need more info.
The pictures all show the same components, yet some are more expensive then others.


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 2:06 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

How does this unit compare against Eurojet, VF or Forge?


----------

